# Race Across America Media Crew Ambushes Cycling Tourist



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

We're getting a little stir crazy here in the RAAM media van. This morning after interviewing second place rider Gerhard Gulewicz we noticed a random rider up ahead. So we pulled the RAAM media van alongside him and gave him the full racer interview treatment. Fun stuff!

<object width="480" height="385">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CnBu-Hb9-ks&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></object>


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

do all tourists lack a sense of humor?


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> do all tourists lack a sense of humor?


+1. That guy was kind of unfunny.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Wow, no sense of humor. Shoulda had some fun with it.

Also, HANG UP AND RIDE!!


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

f3rg said:


> Wow, no sense of humor. Shoulda had some fun with it.
> 
> Also, HANG UP AND RIDE!!


I imagine he was on the phone going "what the f*ck was that all about?"


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I must have a different viewer than some of you. Looked to me like the tourist was having fun with it, maybe you just need a bit of a dry sense of humor to pick up on it.

In any case, good stuff.


----------

